# Hot spot



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone wanna share where they are hot right now?

Im dyin to go gigging but i dont know where they are honestly..

Anything helps..thanks


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

In the greese oke Judging by the pictures it looks like southern Mobile Bay is the hot spot right now.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

What size rig are you working with? Give us a little equipment info so we can help you a little more on where to suggest.


----------

